# '12 Miami Marlins Thread



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No basketball so onto the Fish.

A ton of Marlins news this past week. Biggest news being this...
*
Marlins Make Offers to Pujols, Reyes, Buehrle*


> The Marlins have made "substantial offers" to both Albert Pujols and Jose Reyes, reports Ken Rosenthal of FOX Sports and have also offered a contract to Mark Buehrle, according to Jon Heyman of SI.com (both Twitter links). The team met with Pujols today, Reyes on Wednesday and Buehrle on Tuesday but apparently already felt comfortable enough to make contract offers, though Heyman reports there is "nothing close" to a deal with any of the three.
> 
> Miami's aggressiveness is no surprise, given how the Marlins have been in hot pursuit of several top free agents already this offseason. It's unlikely that Pujols, Reyes or Buehrle would sign so early without fully exploring the market for their services, though a blow-away offer from the Marlins could change their minds.
> 
> The Marlins' payroll was expected to increase by as much as $35MM this winter, but signing Pujols, Reyes and Buehrle would add at least $60MM to the 2012 payroll. That's a big outlay for three players --- to put it in perspective, Cot's Baseball Contracts lists the entire Marlins payroll for 2011 as just under $57.7MM. Given how committed Jeffrey Loria is to put a competitive team into his new ballpark, we may have been conservative with our estimates about how much the Marlins are willing to spend this winter.


No way in hell we get Pujols. Buehrle will get more money elsewhere. Reyes is the most realistic, imo.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like Reyes is going to Miami. Pujols is a pipe dream and he's just using the Marlins as a negotiating chip. I'm a little more optimistic about Buehrle than you are, mostly because of the relationship he has with Ozzie. We'll see though. Might bring Juan Pierre back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the new logo/uniforms were unveiled tonight inside the new stadium


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Don't follow baseball..but weren't they Flordia at first?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

hobojoe said:


> Looks like Reyes is going to Miami. Pujols is a pipe dream and he's just using the Marlins as a negotiating chip. I'm a little more optimistic about Buehrle than you are, mostly because of the relationship he has with Ozzie. We'll see though. Might bring Juan Pierre back.


I just think that some team will overpay for Buehrle. It'd be nice though.

New report now has the Marlins showing interest in Ryan Madson


> SI_JonHeyman Jon Heyman
> #marlins are also in on madson as well as pujols, reyes and buehrle. #southbeachtalents


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

thaKEAF said:


> Don't follow baseball..but weren't they Flordia at first?


Yeah, but they agreed to change their name to Miami, after the city put in so much money for the new stadium that opens up next season.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Did you watch the Logo Debut/Pitbull concert on marlins.com? It was hilarious watching Pitbull produce an unbelievability amount of sweat performing in front of construction workers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watched it. His bald head was definitely glistening lol. Must not have air conditioning yet in the ball park. 

It wasnt construction workers. It was a crowd of VIP's, political peeps and media and they all had to wear hard hats for safety reasons. But it was awkward seeing that the crowd was mostly full of older people who probably had never heard or seen Pitbull before :laugh:


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Watched it. His bald head was definitely glistening lol. Must not have air conditioning yet in the ball park.
> 
> It wasnt construction workers. It was a crowd of VIP's, political peeps and media and they all had to wear hard hats for safety reasons. But it was awkward seeing that the crowd was mostly full of older people who probably had never heard or seen Pitbull before :laugh:


Yeah, there was only like 2 or 4 women in the crowd that looked like they were having a good time.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> pics


Nice, those actually look really sharp.


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Uni's looked kinda weak at first, but they're ok. Liking the fitted's though.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Everyone seems to hate the jerseys, my facebook is littered with people complaining lol. I think they're pretty cool, I can't wait to get a fitted


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Is Pitbull like the pride of Miami now? Can't believe how popular he's gotten after he was introduced along with Lil Jon like 10 years ago.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Pretty much.. grew up here..typical Cuban.. and he's making music that even my Mom enjoys. Kind of weird. I've always said that whoever changed his image a few years back is a very smart person.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Pitbull did the right thing by getting out of that crunk shit and going more international pop. He's making bank and probably has a bigger, more accessible face than if he was doing records with Fat Joe and Gucci Mane

That said last time y'all had an offseason thread for a Miami team we know what happened...I won't be surprised to wake up and hear y'all got another dream team :2ti:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New stadium pics ...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Is the stadium going to book other events or is it only going to show baseball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No doubt they will. Especially since they get revenue from concerts and other sporting events held there.

Edit: 



> Set to open in April 2012, the stadium will be used predominantly for baseball during its inaugural season. But beginning next November, Marlins execs hope to book concerts, boxing matches, conventions — and even basketball and football games. The facility, which was built largely with public funding, could make a bid to host a future Final Four. Another possibility: having its own bowl game.
> 
> “It’s in the thought stages,” said Juan C. Martinez, the Marlins’ director of multicultural marketing. “Wouldn’t it be great if we could have a bowl game on the grounds of the old Orange Bowl?”
> 
> ...


----------



## TheAnswer (Jun 19, 2011)

Hope all these changes to the team being in some more fans to the ballpark. Brutal watching their games sometimes, you could hear crickets.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn shame about the logo - they went from one of the best to one of the worst in the league


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> The Marlins’ offer to Reyes was six years, $90 million, according to one source; the team is declining comment. Obviously, the offer was not tempting enough for Reyes to accept immediately. But it was only a first offer.


Link


> The Miami Marlins aren’t messing around. Their standing offer to Albert Pujols(notes) is believed to be for nine years. With a competitive average annual value (say $25 million), that’s $225 million, minimum, and that’s more than what the St. Louis Cardinals are believed to have offered in the spring. Is it possible that two weeks into November Pujols could already have what will be his best offer?


Link

Damn.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*The Cardinals are not willing to raise their offer to Albert Pujols*


> Jon Heyman tweets that the Cardinals are unwilling to raise their offer to Albert Pujols from the $200-210 million over nine years that has been on the table for some time.
> 
> This is what happens, of course, when no one else is really bidding on your target. So far the only other offer anyone knows of was the Marlins’ less-than-competitive one. The Cardinals are not in the business of bidding against themselves, so unless or until someone comes in and tries to steal their first baseman, they should hold firm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I've ruled out hope for Pujols weeks ago. No way he doesnt re-sign with the Cardinals.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Those uniforms are ghey as ****. Glad I don't watch baseball.

Black and Teal to rainbow colors? Really Marlins?

Get out to a Florida Panthers game. Real sport, with a team in first place.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> I've ruled out hope for Pujols weeks ago. No way he doesnt re-sign with the Cardinals.


Me too. The success or failure of this offseason hinges on Reyes to me. Getting Buehrle, Heath Bell or anyone other combination of free agents would be nice, but to really show the fans they're serious about spending money and winning they need to get Reyes.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

RIP


















Some of the best unis/logo in the league to the absolute worst. This is why I cringe when ever anybody suggests a Dolphins uniform/logo change. It'll probably just get worse.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

New stadium looks good at least. Don't want to be a total Debbie Downer.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Hockey? Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Must be a Broward/Palm beach thing :whoknows:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

sMaK said:


> Hockey? Really?


:whofarted

Yeah, and I'm not the only one, except on this board apparently.






Good luck ever seeing this much passion out of Marlins fans.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins and Panthers fans probably share about 95% of the same fan base :laugh:

And I was kidding, btw. Love the Panthers as well. Definitely havent kept up with them as much the past few years. Pretty much quit once that dumbass Luongo trade took place. But i've watched more hockey this season then I have in years because of the Heat not playing. 

They're playing great so far this season. That Versteeg/Weiss/Fleishmann line has been sick. They need more help out of the other lines though. At some point that line will slow down or wear down.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> *They're playing great so far this season. That Versteeg/Weiss/Fleishmann line has been sick. They need more help out of the other lines though. At some point that line will slow down or wear down.*


Good to see somebody knows whats up. Dineen needs to be considered for coach of the year. And yeah the first line has really been carrying them in scoring.

Anyways, aint tryin to hijack the thread, go back o the marlins talk.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sources: Heath Bell, Marlins agree*


> The Miami Marlins and free-agent closer Heath Bell have agreed on a three-year contract, pending a physical, sources told ESPN.com.
> 
> The two sides have been talking about a deal that would pay Bell $9 million a year. The deal also includes a vesting option for a fourth year.
> 
> ...


Pretty big money for a closer. I guess those who thought the Marlins were just out for publicity will shut up now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins seem to be aggressively pushing for this Jose Reyes deal to get done. 



> Ken_Rosenthal Ken Rosenthal
> Sources: #Marlins, Reyes close on six-year deal, believed to be for $110 million. #MLB


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Sorry: Marlins have agreed to a deal with Jose Reyes.


http://twitter.com/#!/Buster_ESPN


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yup, 6yrs/$106million.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Marlins are all in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cool vid from inside the new stadium. Nice shot of the downtown Miami skyline at night


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Sources: Marlins make Pujols 10-year offer *


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They're meeting once again right now with Pujols agent. 3rd time in the last two days they've met.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow I heard the Marlins are offering Pujols 10yrs/ 230 million.. wtf. I really hope the fans come out for all these investments. I'm late to the party on baseball news.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The Dolphins got to feel stupid, they're the only joke left in Miami sports. And conveniently my favorite sports team. Panthers and Marlins on the rise, Heat have already risen.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Miami Marlins out of running for Albert Pujols, turn attention to Prince Fielder *


> DALLAS - Albert Pujols appears headed back to the St. Louis Cardinals, prompting the Miami Marlins to switch their attention for a bigtime slugging first baseman to Prince Fielder, the Daily News has learned.
> 
> Sources told the News Wednesday that Pujols and the Cardinals are believed to be "a few million dollars apart" on a 10-year contract, and that the Marlins, after pursuing the 31-year-old three-time NL Most Valuable Player vigorously the past two days, have concluded his preference is to stay in St. Louis. They have now begun pressing heavily to sign Fielder, who hit .299 with 38 homers and 120 RBI for the Milwaukee Brewers last season.
> 
> It is believed that both players will wind up signing 10-year contracts in the $215-220 million range.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now they have turned to CJ Wilson and apparently offered him a 6yr deal. Dont like that long of a deal for a pitcher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mark Buerhle beat CJ Wilson to the punch. Signs with the Marlins for 4yrs $58million.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Opening night at the new stadium. Here are some pics from the 2 game series vs the Yankees to end spring training..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I like the black shirt/orange cap look. Very unique.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

True stroy: the Red/Orange batting helmet can be seen from space


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Cuban-American Group To Boycott Miami Marlins*


> The Cuban-American group Vigilia Mambisa plans to boycott and demonstrate against Miami Marlins until manager Ozzie Guillen steps down, according to a report on NBCMiami.com.
> 
> The group, described as a hard-line, anti Fidel Castro group, is outraged over comments made by Guillen in the upcoming issue of Time Magazine, in which the manager is quoted as saying: "I love Fidel Castro."
> 
> ...


:whatever: Only reason they got him was to appeal to the latin community.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He couldnt have chosen a worse person to praise lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Worst part is the way he amended the comment. You go with "misquoted," "out of context," or "I meant I love him because I love having someone to hate." I guess he doesn't listen to or doesn't have a PR rep.

I knew there'd be an Ozzie controversy eventually, but damn. That was fast, and just about as bad as it can get. YOU PLAY IN LITTLE HAVANA. This is going to hurt. They need the support of the HUMONGOUS Cuban community, not just there, but all throughout SoFla.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marlins are in Philly and won today, but have an off day tomorrow so Ozzie is flying down to Miami to hold a press conference to apologize. Nice step to do it in person, and not in a written statement.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBatard is talking about what kind of odd things will be there tomorrow. He guessed a chicken. LOL. Santeria!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How about the Marlins Park Clevelander girls? I'm sure they could ease any tension that there may be


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

:breezy:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"The Franchise" trailer


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Panthers go up 2-1 on Devils in NhL playoffs. F the Marlins. lmao.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice win tonight, Hanley is locked in and playing great. His defense has been pretty solid at 3rd, he's been great at the plate in the clutch and more importantly he's showing a lot of positive emotion and a great attitude. 

Glad to see Bell come in and shut the door with a great 1-2-3 inning for his first save.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, and great to see JJ bounce back as well with 7 solid innings.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And the Dolphins...Jennifer Lopez!


----------

